# ca18det timing gear help please



## 240justin (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm having trouble getting timing belt gear off of crank shaft cause I cant fit my puller behind it.Any tips on how to get this off is appreciated.Tried prying from 2 sides &busted the oil pump im trying to change.
Thanks, Justin


----------



## krabstarr (Sep 5, 2008)

hey i had thje same problem.....i just drilled 2 holes in the gear, tapped a thread, put screws and used an extractor...seriously, i think its the only way to do it


----------

